# RE: Lots of Old bikes in one lot on ebay



## filmonger (May 1, 2013)

Did anyone see this yet.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261209172451?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 1, 2013)

These bicycles are to sell in one bunch and no shipping?
Crazy, no?


----------



## ohdeebee (May 1, 2013)

I don't understand what is so hard about shipping. People want top dollar, but don't want to put forth any effort. I don't like breaking down and packing up bikes, but that's almost always the case if I want to get the most amount of money for them.


----------



## Gary Mc (May 1, 2013)

ALL I CAN I IS WOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! 2nd bike is an 1899 Iver, just Wow!!!!!!!!!  Amazing collection to be selling as a lot.  Those bikes need to be listed with a major auction house.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2013)

Yeah,for the right person those bikes are worth the road trip. At least he's centrally located... And I'm actually grateful for the non shipping sellers, you can score some fantastic deals if they come up close enough to you.  Anybody here snag this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251263175734?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

Amazing grouping. He's allowed to try to sell as a group with no shipping, then if that doesn't pan-out, he will likely sell individually w/shipping....(we hope!)


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2013)

Yeah...I was HOPING no one else would see it


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yeah...I was HOPING no one else would see it




Yea that's the one thing that PISSES ME OFF about the E-bay/Craigs list forum.
I'd like to see it gone.
...by the way, I tried to give you a thumbs up rep on your post, but it WOULD NOT let me...


----------



## widpanic02 (May 1, 2013)

*!*

Every time I hit a lick on the bay someone post it here!! Since the bluebird Is 500 over what I would if put in it my sights are on these / pacemaker!!


----------



## widpanic02 (May 1, 2013)

*!*

I second that poop!!! I hate this forum !!! I do all the hard work on the web and someone post it here for all the lazy people!


----------



## widpanic02 (May 1, 2013)

*!*

Auction ended early! Go figure!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this forum category, but I feel like if it's listed correctly on ebay then it really doesn't make a difference whether it gets posted on here or not.  Still, my personal practice is to never list an auction that is going to be a hot item.  I might list a good BIN from time to time but generally I only post interesting completed items, and the absurd listings.  -Chris


----------



## filmonger (May 2, 2013)

*RE: Listing*

Ummmm - one must consider that we all knew it was highly likely he was not going to sell these as a lot on e-bay and that he was just fishing. This way at least those who are looking for these makes of bikes might have a chance now to e-mail him about the bikes they may be interested in. I too have mixed feelings about letting others know when we all want the best deal possible. You will note that I had a bid on the lot and I still let everyone know about the auction here. If it's on e-bay it might as well be on the cabe simple as that!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone bought any of these bicycles?


----------



## willswares1220 (May 4, 2013)

*ended for the second time folks!*

The auction has ended again for the second time. ( ended Saturday May 4th ) reserve not met.

Completely unpredictable and I wouldn't take a chance on an auction like that. FISHING?
If the seller was serious about actually selling the bicycles, he would have listed each one individually for 7 to 10 days instead of 3 with shipping available.
He may have made some real $$$$$ that way. I quess It's really his business.


----------



## babyjesus (May 4, 2013)

*Normal*

I think it's totally normal to not want to ship and ideally sell everything as a whole for the right price. It's the best solution for somebody who doesn't have the time, a job, etc...

I would send it on ebay a few times before giving up and trying another way. Calling it arrogant seems a bit arrogant. All he did was list his bikes and somehow people don't like him and he's all wrong and arrogant because somebody is not satisfied that the bikes are listed exactly how we think it should be. That's snobbery and arrogance all rolled into one if you really think about it.

Also, you say 'if he was serious about selling them he would have made serious dollars if' - well maybe he isn't 100% set on selling them and maybe he is fishing to see what bites. Maybe he thought he'd sell them all for the right price if it was easy and maybe for him the right price is something very low - why is that arrogant and what is wrong with that? Does he have to do what we think is best to pass the cabe test.  

If they were my bikes and I was thinking about selling them but wanted to sell them as a whole to somebody local I would do what he did and send them on a few rounds of ebay to see if anybody bites AND to get an idea if there is anybody nearby.  I'd rather sell the bikes for less and not spend my whole weekend boxing up bikes that are so old they really should be picked up and driven as they are. I have a job and just wouldn't want to lose my only free time doing that. 

Even if it was the case - as you say that "it was too much work for him and he had big ideas."  - so what? Why is that arrogant? I think the arrogance here comes from somewhere else. Infact it's plain to see...

...and Filmonger is right, now we can contact him about the bikes since they have appeared on ebay and it might well have been his exact intention. A quick easy way to get you bikes out there and see what reaction you get. Is it wrong to put something with a high reserve in order to find out what it is worth? What if you don't know? What if you want to get as much as you can for them because they mean alot to you? Why on earth is that so wrong? What is the 'proper' way to do things if you don't have time or knowledge - for example? Is it morally wrong to want to get the high end of value on what you are selling? Why is that so wrong? I think there is a bad side of fishing but this certainly doesn't come close. 

I guess some people think he should either do things how they think is right or not do them at all.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2013)

I agree with BJ, I see no harm in fishing, especially when it comes to rare one of kind items that hard to put exact value on.  Sometimes I wish everyone would list all of their good stuff and the amount of money it would take to pry it out of that collectors hands.  Of course if we did that then we would know just how many Schwinn Autocycles are out there and their value would plummet!


----------



## willswares1220 (May 4, 2013)

*Nice bunch of bikes!*

Sorry guys, your right and I have toned down my comments. :o

Everythings cool on this end...

A person has to have open mind about things and it really is a persons right to make their own decisions about their items and how they want to sell them.


willswares


----------



## babyjesus (May 4, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I agree with BJ, I see no harm in fishing, especially when it comes to rare one of kind items that hard to put exact value on.  Sometimes I wish everyone would list all of their good stuff and the amount of money it would take to pry it out of that collectors hands.  Of course if we did that then we would know just how many Schwinn Autocycles are out there and their value would plummet!




lol - maybe there are more now than there were ever made originally. It goes like that with cars sometimes


----------



## babyjesus (May 4, 2013)

willswares1220 said:


> Sorry guys, your right and I have toned down my comments. :o
> 
> Everythings cool on this end...
> 
> ...




...me too sorry for getting a bit freaky  - regardless of anything I too wish he could list them separately with shipping. It's sometimes truly frustrating to see pick up only auctions and be powerless to pick up


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2013)

*Old bikes*

Since I own a shipping company - I quite like the fact that people do not like to ship. Gives me that edge. ( PS - still cheaper to use Greyhound )


----------

